# [Solved] Wireless borked for no apparent reason...

## cgmd

Hi,all...

I was reliably using my thinkpad X60s wireless access until I came back from a recent trip during which there was no WAP to connect to. Upon return from the trip, I can no longer start my wireless:

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eth2 start

 * Starting eth2

 *   Running preup function                                               [ ok ]

 *   Bringing up eth2

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface eth2 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                 [ !! ]

```

I didn't change kernels during this time and I'm running 2.6.24-gentoo-r7.

My wireless hardware and drivers:

```

*-network

                description: Network controller

                product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

                vendor: Intel Corporation

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0

                version: 02

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=iwl3945 latency=0 module=iwl3945

```

The driver is built-in.

I have no idea how to troubleshoot this and would sure appreciate any help...

Thank, in advance!   :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, after a fresh reboot, can you post that plz :

```

# lsmod

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

# rmmod iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

# iwconfig

```

Last edited by d2_racing on Tue Jun 24, 2008 3:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

For my concern, it's really weird that the iwl3945 create a eth2 instead of a wlan0 device.

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, after a fresh reboot, can you post that plz :
> 
> ```
> 
> # lsmod
> ...

 

Thank you for assisting! Here's the output you requested after a fresh reboot:

```

cgmd # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   19264  2 

drm                    62548  3 i915

snd_seq                40464  0 

snd_seq_device          5772  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            32928  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12416  1 snd_pcm_oss

iwl3945                75752  0 

mac80211               99340  1 iwl3945

cfg80211                9928  1 mac80211

uhci_hcd               19280  0 

snd_hda_intel         216732  0 

snd_pcm                59012  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

ipw3945                87904  0 

snd_timer              16004  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7048  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep               6020  1 snd_hda_intel

ieee80211              26184  1 ipw3945

snd                    38500  8 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore               5344  1 snd

ieee80211_crypt         4096  1 ieee80211

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cgmd # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:D3:3C:30:78  

          inet addr:192.168.1.106  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:70 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:63 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:12934 (12.6 Kb)  TX bytes:6102 (5.9 Kb)

          Base address:0x2000 Memory:ee000000-ee020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cgmd # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cgmd # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cgmd # rmmod iwl3945

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cgmd # modprobe iwl3945

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cgmd # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

Frankly, I too am unaware as to the origin of the "eth2 device". It was picked up as such, some time ago, prior to using the iwl3945 driver. It has been maintained as "eth2", ever since, even when I switched to iwl3945. I would be very happy to change it to a designation of wlan0, but I don't know the necessary steps to do that.

My last kernel upgrade was a while ago (2008-05-04). This wireless was working well with the current kernel (2.6.24-gentoo-r7), for over a month before this problem started...

Thanks, again, for helping!  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

```

iwl3945                75752  0 

mac80211               99340  1 iwl3945 

cfg80211                9928  1 mac80211 

uhci_hcd               19280  0 

snd_hda_intel         216732  0 

snd_pcm                59012  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel 

ipw3945                87904  0 

snd_timer              16004  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm 

```

You have a big problem my friend. You have both ipw3945 and iwl3945.

So, we need to clean this mess  :Smile: 

```

# equery list ipw

# equery list iwl

```

With that, I can help you with the rest.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this file :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

Last edited by d2_racing on Wed Jun 25, 2008 11:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cgmd

Sorry for the delay... I've been at work all day.   :Sad: 

Here's the information you requested:

```

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

cgmd # equery list ipw 

[ Searching for package 'ipw' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode-1.14.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw3945d-1.7.22-r5 (0)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

cgmd # equery list iwl 

[ Searching for package 'iwl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-2.14.1.5 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-4.44.1.20 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/iwlwifi-1.2.23 (0)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cgmd # cat etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

cat: etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules: No such file or directory

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cgmd # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program, probably run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x8086:0x109a (e1000)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:16:d3:3c:30:78", NAME="eth0"

# Firewire device 000ae4070009202f)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:0a:e4:07:00:09:20:2f", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4227 (ipw3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:19:d2:85:9b:b2", NAME="eth2"

```

I kind of suspected there might be a mess brewing!  :Confused: 

Thanks, again!

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, first I will explain to you why your wifi card doesn't work.

```

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4227 (ipw3945) 

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:19:d2:85:9b:b2", NAME="eth2"

```

Your ipw3945 is still attach to eth2, so that's why you don't have a working wifi.

Also, you have a lot of thing inside your portage tree. In fact, you have the old Iwlwifi methode and also the Ipw3945 methode.Both on the same box = a lot of mess  :Smile: 

So, the first thing to do is this :

Since you have a working eth0 wired cable, we will use it.

You need to do this :

Plug your eth0 cable to have the internet and run this 

```

# emerge -Cv net-wireless/ipw3945 net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode net-wireless/ipw3945d net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode net-wireless/iwlwifi

```

This will remove all the package that you don't need

```

# nano /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

Remove the entry net-wireless/iwlwifi and net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode if there is any, because I see that your have this :

```

[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-4.44.1.20 (0) 

[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/iwlwifi-1.2.23 (0) 

```

Since there's a ~...

After that, you need to install this package :

```

# emerge --sync

# emerge -pv iwl3945-ucode

```

Comment all this file like this and save it :

```

# nano /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

```

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules 

# program, probably run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file. 

# 

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line. 

# PCI device 0x8086:0x109a (e1000) 

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:16:d3:3c:30:78", NAME="eth0" 

# Firewire device 000ae4070009202f) 

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:0a:e4:07:00:09:20:2f", NAME="eth1" 

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4227 (ipw3945) 

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:19:d2:85:9b:b2", NAME="eth2" 

```

Reboot your BOX !!!!

----------

## d2_racing

After the fresh reboot, post this plz :

```

# lsmod 

# ifconfig -a 

# iwconfig 

# iwlist scan 

# rmmod iwl3945 

# modprobe iwl3945 

# iwconfig 

# dmesg

```

Plz post the last part of the dmesg

----------

## d2_racing

Can you double check your kernel and make sure that your have that plz :

```

(*) Wireless

    (M) Improved wireless configuration API

    (M) Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

    (M) Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

    (M) IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

    (M) IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

    (M) IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption

```

```

(*) Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

(*) Intel Wireless WiFi Link Drivers

    (*) Enable full debugging output in iwlwifi drivers

    (*) Enable Sensitivity Calibration in iwlwifi drivers

    (*) Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlwifi drivers

    (*) Enable Wireless QoS in iwlwifi drivers

    < > Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN

    (M) Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection

```

```

(*) Cryptographic algorithm manager

    (M) SHA1 digest algorithm

    (M) SHA256 digest algorithm

    (M) ECB support

    (M) CBC support

    (M) PCBC support

    (*) AES cipher algorithms

    (*) AES cipher algorithms (i586)

    (*) ARC4 cipher algorithm

    (*) Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm

```

----------

## d2_racing

I hope that you will see a wlan0 and a wmaster0 when you run ifconfig -a

----------

## cgmd

OK, I have all kernel items selected as per your suggestion. The only exceptions being a few items you have as modules which I already had imbeded and which menuconfig wouldn't permit me to change from being imbeded to module status. My current config is now available here, if you care to examine it.

Still I get the following:

```

cgmd # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:D3:3C:30:78  

          inet addr:192.168.1.106  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3265 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3255 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:1948439 (1.8 Mb)  TX bytes:780702 (762.4 Kb)

          Base address:0x2000 Memory:ee000000-ee020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:85 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:85 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:37794 (36.9 Kb)  TX bytes:37794 (36.9 Kb)

```

Also disconcerting to me is the following:

```

cgmd # module-rebuild list

** Packages which I will emerge are:

   =net-wireless/iwlwifi-1.2.23

   =app-laptop/thinkpad-5.9-r1

```

The most revealing thing is when I run:

```

cgmd # lshw

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 *-network

                description: Network controller

                product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

                vendor: Intel Corporation

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0

                version: 02

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=ipw3945 latency=0 module=ipw3945

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Also, # lspci -vvv:

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 1010

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 23

   Region 0: Memory at edf00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [e0] Express (v1) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 unlimited

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE- FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr+ FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <128ns, L1 <64us

         ClockPM+ Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM+ AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number b2-9b-85-ff-ff-d2-19-00

   Kernel driver in use: ipw3945

   Kernel modules: iwl3945, ipw3945

```

Both show my driver to be ipw3945  :Sad: 

What am I to think of this, and how can I change it?  :Confused: 

Thanks!

----------

## cgmd

A new day and still no resolution...  :Sad: 

I'm going to assume that my very old driver (ipw3945) and my device eth2 are the problems. Therefore I want to remove these in order for iwl3945 to work and for wlan0 to be created. I ran the following:

```

# modprobe -r ipw3945

# emerge -aC net-wireless/ipw3945
```

I then changed to /etc/init.d and created net.wlan0 -> net.lo

Next, I edited /etc/conf.d/net to remove all references to eth2 and replace them with wlan0. The resulting /etc/conf.d/net now looks like:

```

# Configuration of wired stuff

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

preup() {

        if [[ $IFACE = "wlan0" ]]; then

                sleep 3

        fi

        return 0

}

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-w -Dwext"

associate_timeout_wlan0=30

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_wlan0="nontp nonis"

dhcpd_wlan0="-t 10"

```

This doesn't work! I now get:

```

cgmd # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Running preup function                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface wlan0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                                              [ !! ]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cgmd # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl3945               154088  0 

mac80211               99340  1 iwl3945

cfg80211                9928  1 mac80211

i915                   19264  2 

drm                    62548  3 i915

snd_seq                40464  0 

snd_seq_device          5772  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            32928  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12416  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_intel         216732  0 

snd_pcm                59012  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              16004  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7048  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep               6020  1 snd_hda_intel

snd                    38500  8 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore               5344  1 snd

uhci_hcd               19280  0 

```

Where am I still going wrong??  :Sad: 

Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this plz :

```

# equery list iwl

# equery list ipw

```

I suppose that these will not return anything.

Also, can you try that plz :

```

# rmmod iwl3945

# emerge -v iwl3945-ucode

# modprobe iwl3945

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# dmesg

```

I want to see if you have something about the iwl3945 driver inside your dmesg after theses commands.Last edited by d2_racing on Thu Jun 26, 2008 11:30 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

Are you sure that this file is empty :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

----------

## d2_racing

The first thing to do is to be able to see the ifconfig and the iwconfig properly and after that I will help you with your /etc/conf.d/net or your wpa_supplicant file.

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Are you sure that this file is empty :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 
> ...

 

If that file is completely commented, I lose eth0 and networking. Here's where I now am:

```

 # equery list iwl

[ Searching for package 'iwl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-2.14.1.5 (0)

 # equery list ipw

[ Searching for package 'ipw' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program, probably run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x8086:0x109a (e1000)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:16:d3:3c:30:78", NAME="eth0"

# Firewire device 000ae4070009202f)

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:0a:e4:07:00:09:20:2f", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4227 (ipw3945)

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:19:d2:85:9b:b2", NAME="eth2"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x109a (e1000)

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:16:d3:3c:30:78", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth3"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x109a (e1000)

#SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:16:d3:3c:30:78", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth4"

```

What should I do next?  :Confused: 

----------

## jeanfrancis

Hi there ! Let's clean this  :Smile: 

First of all, d2_racing, you suggested to build BOTH ieee80211 and mac80211. ieee80211 should not be used anymore. You both should get rid of :

```

    (M) Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

    (M) IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

    (M) IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

    (M) IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption 

```

Then, cgmd, double-check your kernel to ensure you have both mac80211 and iwl3945 as modules, and the cryptographic options d2_racing suggested.

Also be sure you don't have any of the ipw3945 packages and iwlwifi package.

When all done, after a fresh boot, post the output of the following :

```

lsmod

rmmod ipw3945 (if there)

rmmod iwl3945

modprobe iwl3945

dmesg | tail

```

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## cgmd

jeanfrancis...

You wrote: *Quote:*   

> cgmd, double-check your kernel to ensure you have both mac80211 and iwl3945 as modules

 

I hate to ask such a lame question, but where in the kernel are those particular values set?

Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

 *cgmd wrote:*   

> I hate to ask such a lame question, but where in the kernel are those particular values set?
> 
> Thanks!

 

Here :

```

(*) Wireless

    (M) Improved wireless configuration API

    (M) Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

    (M) Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack 

```

So, the first step is this :

```

--> Networking 

  --> Wireless

```

You have to actived the 2 stack.

```

{M} Improved wireless configuration API

 [*]   nl80211 new netlink interface support

 -*- Wireless extensions

 <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)                                                                                    

 Rate control algorithm selection  --->                                                                                                 

  [ ]   Enable packet alignment debugging                                                                                            

  [ ]   Enable debugging output                                                                                                            

  <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (DEPRECATED)                                                                

  [ ]   Enable full debugging output                                                                                                      

  <M>   IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)                                                                                      

  <M>   IEEE 802.11i CCMP support                                                                                                     

  <M>   IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption                                                                                                   

  < >   Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack     

```

After that, you need to check this section :

```

  --> Device Drivers

       --> Network Device Support

              --> Wireless Lan

                     

```

And then you have to actived the Iwl3945 module like this :

```

[*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

< >   Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN    

<M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection 

[*]     Enable Wireless QoS in iwl3945 driver                        

[*]     Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwl3945 drivers        

[*]     Enable full debugging output in iwl3945 driver              

```

----------

## cgmd

The information requested by jeanfrancis:

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   19264  2 

drm                    62548  3 i915

snd_seq                40464  0 

snd_seq_device          5772  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            32928  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12416  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_intel         216732  0 

snd_pcm                59012  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              16004  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7048  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

uhci_hcd               19280  0 

iwl3945               154088  0 

mac80211               99340  1 iwl3945

snd_hwdep               6020  1 snd_hda_intel

snd                    38500  8 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore               5344  1 snd

cfg80211                9928  1 mac80211

# rmmod iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

# dmesg | tail

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

```

What does all this mean?  :Confused: 

Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

Ok can you post that plz :

```

# rmmod iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

----------

## d2_racing

I have a good news, your IPW3945 is gone  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work. 
> 
> 

 

I don't like this....

----------

## d2_racing

Are you sure that your switch on your laptop is enable ?

It seems that you have disabled your wifi physically...

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Are you sure that your switch on your laptop is enable ?
> 
> It seems that you have disabled your wifi physically...

 

Brilliant! That's it! 

I found a wifi kill switch on the under surface of the leading edge of my thinkpad... And it was off!  :Embarassed: 

Now I have:

```

cgmd # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:D3:3C:30:78  

          inet addr:169.254.236.163  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Base address:0x2000 Memory:ee000000-ee020000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:D2:85:9B:B2  

          inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2442 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2107 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2192969 (2.0 Mb)  TX bytes:462553 (451.7 Kb)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-19-D2-85-9B-B2-38-8E-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

My wifi is up and running!   :Very Happy: 

But what, now, is wmaster0???

Thank you, d2_racing!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

```

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:D2:85:9B:B2  

          inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1 

          RX packets:2442 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:2107 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2192969 (2.0 Mb)  TX bytes:462553 (451.7 Kb) 

```

You have a working network  :Smile:  192.168.1.102 is pretty good  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Wmaster0 is something that needs to be there when you want to have a working Iwl3945 driver.

Without wmaster0 you have a problem.

So, yes your network interface is wlan0, don't bother about wmaster0.

----------

## d2_racing

```

#!/bin/bash

if [ "$(/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 status | grep started)" ]; then

         echo "Stopping interface wlan0"

         /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

         sleep 2

        echo "Unloading module Iwl3945"

        sleep 2

         rmmod iwl3945

         echo "Your Wifi is disable"

else

         echo "Loading Iwl3945 module"

         modprobe iwl3945

         sleep 2

         /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

         echo "Your wlan0 is running"

fi

```

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Wmaster0 is something that needs to be there when you want to have a working Iwl3945 driver.
> 
> Without wmaster0 you have a problem.
> 
> So, yes your network interface is wlan0, don't bother about wmaster0.

 

You've been very patient and a great help!  :Smile: 

Thanks, again,  for helping me through this!

----------

## d2_racing

No problem, I like to debug people with Wifi problem and specifically with the Iwl3945.

By the way, what encryption do you use ?

----------

## d2_racing

I think that you are not using the wpa_supplicant feature. If you want to use it, then I can help you with that also  :Smile: 

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> No problem, I like to debug people with Wifi problem and specifically with the Iwl3945.
> 
> By the way, what encryption do you use ?

 

I am using wpa_supplicant, but I'm not sure I know what you mean by encryption feature. 

Please tell me more...

[Edit] For my local wap access I'm using WPA Personal and TKIP. Is that what you're referring to?

----------

## jeanfrancis

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You have to actived the 2 stack.
> 
> 

 

No you don't. d2_racing, what I meant by "both" is that both of you should disable the old deprecated stack. Only mac80211 is used by iwlwifi. ieee80211 was used by the old driver. As you could see with a lsmod, the old stack's module is never loaded  :Wink: 

But anyway, having it and never loading it don't "harm", but I usually prefer to get rid of unneeded parts of my kernel  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *cgmd wrote:*   

> [Edit] For my local wap access I'm using WPA Personal and TKIP. Is that what you're referring to?

 

Yes I mean that  :Smile: 

----------

## cgmd

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *cgmd wrote:*   [Edit] For my local wap access I'm using WPA Personal and TKIP. Is that what you're referring to? 
> 
> Yes I mean that 

 

Thanks, again for all your assistance...

Expect to hear from me, again, with my next wifi problem...   :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

